# Preissturz der Sapphire HD 7870 GHz OC Edition (lite retail)



## DarkWhisperer (22. August 2012)

In den letzten Tagen ist der Preis der Sapphire HD 7870 GHz OC Edition (lite retail) massiv gesunken, nicht nur bei Pixmania, sondern auch bei seriöseren Händlern wie z.B.: Mindfactory oder Caseking.de
wie hier der PCGH Preisvergleich zeigt: Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 OC, 2GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort, lite retail (11199-03-20G) - PC Games Hardware Online

Wer plant, sich für seinen neuen Computer eine gute Grafikkarte zu kaufen, der sollte hier zuschlagen!

Aktuell liegt der Preis von Pixmania bei 224,90 € (ohne Versand) jedoch nur wenn man über die Seite direkt einsteigt. Jedoch empfiehlt es sich ein paar Euro draufzulegen und bei seriöseren Händlern wie Mindfactory oder MIX Computer zu kaufen, und sich sicher zu sein, dass die Ware auch heil ankommt. 
Im Moment liegt der Preis nur ein paar €uro höher als der der 7850 OC Edition. Kaufempfehlung: kaufen!


----------



## beren2707 (22. August 2012)

Gehört das nicht eher hier hin? In ähnlichem Rahmen gabs das aber auch schon dort. Klar ist die Entwicklung gut und war längst überfällig, aber wenn man für jede im Preis um 25-50€ gesunkene AMD-Karte 'ne User-News erstellen würde, wäre hier schnell ein Thread nach dem anderen.


----------



## DarkWhisperer (22. August 2012)

dreck...danke das du mich drauf hingewiesen hast... -.- wieder zu oberflächlich geschaut...aber trotzdem ist es lohnenswert zu zuschlagen  falls es jemand dahin verschieben kann oder so bitte machen ... danke


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. August 2012)

Der wichtigste Punkt an der Sache ist aber sowieso: Nicht bei Pixmania kaufen.


----------



## DarkWhisperer (22. August 2012)

Hab ich ja direkt nochmal drauf hingewiesen


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. August 2012)

Jo, ich wollts nur nochmal extra deutlich sagen, für alle die in Versuchung geraten könnten ^^


----------



## Kotor (22. August 2012)

Hi,

hat jemand eine HD 7950 / HD 7870 / HD 7850 (eventuell sogar eine Sapphire / 2GB / OC) die 2xDVI und einmal Display Port (keine miniDP) hat ? 

Ich zweifle die Angaben der österr. Händler an. 

grüße
kotor


----------



## ScoeBel (22. August 2012)

Und ich idiot kaufe mir die Karte vor zwei Monate für 310€  naja warten kann man immer und der preis stabilisiert sich mit Sicherheit auch wieder. HOFFE ich mal sonst würde ich mich echt ärgern!


----------



## jahsera (22. August 2012)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Gehört das nicht eher hier hin? In ähnlichem Rahmen gabs das aber auch schon dort.


 
In diesem Sinne sei jedem der mal wieder glaubt er hat ne tolle News das ans Herz gelegt.
Danke


----------



## DarkWhisperer (22. August 2012)

jahsera schrieb:


> In diesem Sinne sei jedem der mal wieder glaubt er hat ne tolle News das ans Herz gelegt.
> Danke


 
Is ja gut ey....


----------



## ich111 (22. August 2012)

Es fallen alle 7850, 7870 und7950: Geforce GTX 660 Ti: Erste Preissenkungen nach Launch, AMDs Preissenkungen teilweise aktiv - Update
AMD: Preissenkung bei Radeon HD 7000 - Update: AMD bestätigt niedrigere Preise


----------



## DarkWhisperer (22. August 2012)

Kotor schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> hat jemand eine HD 7950 / HD 7870 / HD 7850 (eventuell sogar eine Sapphire / 2GB / OC) die 2xDVI und einmal Display Port (keine miniDP) hat ?
> 
> ...


 
Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11200-14-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-14-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sapphire Radeon HD 7850, 1GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11200-16-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 FleX, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11199-10-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

im 7950 bereich leider nix, nur bei der 7970 Vapor-X und eine OC Variante!


----------



## >ExX< (22. August 2012)

Darf ich fragen was an Pixmania so schlecht ist?

hab da (anscheinend zum glück) noch nie bestellt


----------



## M4xw0lf (22. August 2012)

>ExX< schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen was an Pixmania so schlecht ist?
> 
> hab da (anscheinend zum glück) noch nie bestellt


 
Lies einfach ein paar Bewertungen bei Geizhals


----------



## Kotor (22. August 2012)

danke DarkWhisperer !

die shops bei euch zeigen zumindest keine Unstimmigkeiten zw. Beschreibung u. z.B.: Bild auf. Es gibt also besagte Karten mit DP  
bei manchen Karten ist angeblich ein miniDP -> DP Adapter dabei ... keine Erfahrung

hat jemand Erfahrung bez. Sapphire DP -> VGA Adapter (passiv über DP-port strom-versorgt, aber aktiv mit einer Schaltung versehen)

3x 1440x900  / auf einem PCIe 2.0 Slot 

kotor


----------



## Westcoast (22. August 2012)

die preise gehen immer mehr in den keller. wenn man beim erscheinen sich eine karte kauft, ist die abschreibung enorm, schlimmer als bei autos.  Grafikkartenkauf=Geldverbrennungsanlage


----------



## gramallama (22. August 2012)

Hab meine HD 7950 DCII vor 5 Monaten oder so für knapp 400€ gekauft. Einerseits ärgert man sich, aber wenn man so lange wartet, bis die so billig sind, kommen bald wieder die Neuen und so geht es immer weiter. Dass die Preise plötzlich so schnell fallen, konnte man aber nicht vorhersagen.


----------



## Placebo (23. August 2012)

Westcoast schrieb:


> wenn man beim erscheinen sich eine karte kauft, ist die abschreibung enorm, schlimmer als bei autos.


 Mit Ausnahmen, wie z.B. die HD 5870, die nach dem Release teurer wurde  (aber auch noch heute verdammt gut ist...)


----------



## Broow (23. August 2012)

Ein Glück, dass die Gigabyte GTX670, das Preisniveau gehalten hat. sonst müsst ich mich fast ärgern


----------



## Cuddleman (23. August 2012)

maxus08 schrieb:


> Hab meine HD 7950 DCII vor 5 Monaten oder so für knapp 400€ gekauft. Einerseits ärgert man sich, aber wenn man so lange wartet, bis die so billig sind, kommen bald wieder die Neuen und so geht es immer weiter. Dass die Preise plötzlich so schnell fallen, konnte man aber nicht vorhersagen.


 
Da gibt es keinen Grund sich zu ärgern!

Ein deutlich späterer Kauf, lohnt in doppelter Hinsicht.

Erstens, ist die Grafikkarte, wie schon hier festgestellt, wesentlich preiswerter.

Zweitens, sind die Grafikkartentreiber schon mehrfach optimiert und die Spiele meistens mehrfach von diversen Fehlern bereinigt, also ent-"bug"t.

Man sollte schlauerweise, natürlich ein ordentliches Geduldpotenzial besitzen und nicht immer das Neueste, vom Neuesten haben müssen.

Das trifft auf andere Hard+/Software auch zu.


----------



## DarkWhisperer (23. August 2012)

Update (23.08.12): Mindfactory zog nach und überholte nun Pixmania. Sie bieten derzeit die 7870 GHz OC Edition mit 224,94€ an, was ein deutlich niedriger Preis ist als gestern. Auch die Preise der 7850er Karten sind unter die 200€ Grenze gefallen. Jetzt heißt es zuschlagen...mehr denn je!

PCIe mit Hersteller: Sapphire, GPU (AMD/ATI): HD 7850 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

PCIe mit Hersteller: Sapphire, GPU (AMD/ATI): HD 7870 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gegen mein erwarten jedoch, tat sich im Bereich der 79XXer Karten reichlich weniger. Von großen Preisstürzen wie bei den 78XXer Karten kann hier leider noch keine Aussage getroffen werden. Jedoch sei angemerkt, dass hier nur über die Sapphire-Karten die rede ist, bei XFX hat die 7950 einen aktuellen Preis von rund 255,-. Die 7970 von Gigabyte ist derzeit mit einem Preis von rund 368,-€ auch nochmal wesentlich billiger geworden.
To be continued...


----------



## Swissjustme (23. August 2012)

Meine HD 4890 habe ich einige Monate nach Release für 205 CHF (damals umgerechnet 140 Euro) erhalten. Und bis heute warte ich auf eine Grafikkarte mit ähnlichem Preis im gleichen  Leistungssegment, die meine alte ablösen soll. Heute wären 205 CHF umgerechnet 170 Euro. Dauert also noch etwas, bis ich zuschlagen kann.


----------



## Seabound (23. August 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:
			
		

> Der wichtigste Punkt an der Sache ist aber sowieso: Nicht bei Pixmania kaufen.



Was könnte passieren?


----------



## M4xw0lf (23. August 2012)

Der Shop ist einfach nicht einer der seriösesten. Beispiele von den Kundenbewertungen:


Spoiler






> Guter Preis, schnelle Lieferung. Aber:
> 
> Verpackung: Schachtel lose in einen äusserst windigen Umkarton gelegt, in dem sie lustig umher klappern konnte (Festplatte).
> 
> ...








Spoiler






> "Hände weg! Für ein paar Euro mehr gibt es seriöse Händler"
> 
> 
> 1. Ärger
> ...








Spoiler






> "Nach 8 Werktagen immer noch kein Geld zurück"
> 
> Ich habe die Annahme der Ware verweigert und damit das Widerrufsrecht in Anspruch genommen. Die Ware ist laut DPD Tracking nun seid 8 Werktagen bei Pixmania und ich habe immer noch keine Nachricht über den Rückerhalt der Ware bekommen. Leider ist bis jetzt auch noch kein Geld auf mein PayPal Konto gebucht worden.
> Die Zeit für die Rücküberweisung ist einfach zu lang, dass geht woanders schneller.
> Ich hoffe auf eine schnelle Rückabwicklung


----------



## Vhailor (23. August 2012)

M4xw0lf schrieb:


> Der wichtigste Punkt an der Sache ist aber sowieso: Nicht bei Pixmania kaufen.


 
Ich kannte die nichtmal. Aber danke an die Käufer, die immer wieder Shops "testen" und mich dazu bewegen immer wieder bei den gewohnten zu bestellen 



> Wer plant, sich für seinen neuen Computer eine gute Grafikkarte zu kaufen, der sollte hier zuschlagen!
> [...]Kaufempfehlung: kaufen!



Wir haben ja nun verstanden, dass du das Angebot super mega klasse findest. So vehement nach einem Kauf zu schreien finde ich jedoch ein wenig übertrieben 

Stell dir mal vor jeder hier würde die Hardware-Teile promoten die ihm/ihr gefallen !

Jetzt erstmal nen kräftigen Schluck leckeren Dallmayr Kaffe - das Pfund nur 3,99


----------



## Cuddleman (23. August 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was könnte passieren?



Ich hatte mit Pixmania bisher noch keine negativen Erfahrungen gemacht, seit 2006.


----------



## Darkstar[GER] (23. August 2012)

Jetzt wo AMD die Preise bei den Karten angleicht könnte Nvidia mal nachlegen und dem Kunde entgegen kommen


----------



## Socceroos (24. August 2012)

so nebenbei für Kaufwillige:
Heatpipes wie bei der Sapphire zum Mainboard hin halte ich für fraglich speziell wenn in der Nähe der Controller für die HDD sich befinden sollte. Das produziert ggf. bei passenden Temparaturen Fehler beim Controller und somit dann Lese/Schreibfehleraktionen.

Andere Hersteller machen das sinnvoller - nämlich auf die andere Seite und zum Mainboard hin geschlossen.
z.b.*HIS Radeon HD 7870 IceQ X Turbo* gekauft leider vor 2 Monaten als Ersatz für die alte 4870 1gb. Warten ist immer irgendwie doof und dachte die 660ti kommt doch noch später. 
Ansonsten aber mit der Karte sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Hollerbach (25. August 2012)

Sehr gut, wollte mir eh eine neue kaufen!


----------



## Xenze (25. August 2012)

tjo was soll ick sachen...hab se mir vor ner zeit bei pixmania bestellt (das erste und letzte mal ) und bin voll zufrieden...is leise hat eine solide leistung und günstig ist sie auch noch


----------



## DarkWhisperer (26. August 2012)

Xenze schrieb:


> tjo was soll ick sachen...hab se mir vor ner zeit bei pixmania bestellt (das erste und letzte mal ) und bin voll zufrieden...is leise hat eine solide leistung und günstig ist sie auch noch


 
Kannst du bitte sagen welche Erfahrungen du mit PM gemacht hast? Weil du schreibst ja "das erste und letzte mal". Gabs Probleme bei der Lieferung oder mit dem Produkt?


----------



## Oberst Klink (26. August 2012)

Pixmania steht bei vielen Produkten in der Preisliste immer ganz oben. Dahinter steckt natürlich ein System, das Käufer anlocken soll. Liest man sich aber mal die Bewertung des Shops durch, vor allem was die Bewertungen nach der Bestellung angeht, macht es durchaus Sinn für sein Produkt 5€ oder 10€ mehr zu bezahlen. 

Pixmania ist in meinen Augen einfach kein guter Shop. Da gibt es deutlich bessere Shops, die wenn man etwas warten kann, auch die gleichen Preise wie Pixmania bieten und deutlich zuverlässiger sind. 

Das ist für mich einfach eine Art ungeschriebenes Gesetz, dass man nicht immer beim billigsten Anbieter bestellen sollte! Denn nicht immer ist der billigste Anbieter auch der Beste. Und bei Pixmania ist einfach der Anteil der Kunden zu hoch, die nach der Bestellung Probleme hatten. Offenbar schafft es Pixmania auch nur deshalb immer so billige Preise anzubieten, weil am Service gespart wird. Da werden vermutlich die Servicekräfte schlecht bezahlt, die obendrein dann auch noch überfordert sind. Ich weiß nicht ob das so ist, glaube aber, dass es durchaus so sein wird.  

Daher sollte man auch bereit sein, für einen guten Service, ein paar Euro mehr auszugeben. 

Ich persönlich achte bei meinen Bestellungen immer darauf, dass das Produkt bei meinen Stammshops verfügbar ist und gebe dafür dann auch gerne mal zwei, drei Euro mehr aus, je nach Produkt.


----------

